# .338 Win Mag with the 300 grain Sierra Match king



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Can ya tell I am not willing to struggle with the .223 and wind anymore? I am loading my .338 Win Mag with the 300 grainers and woundered who's doing the same. I'm shooting a custom model 70 Winchester with a 1:10 twist. Thinkin 55-56 grain of 4064 for the 2400's What do ya think?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I run 69.4 grains of Reloader 19, and a 250gr Sierra. Getting an average of 2644 fps. Very accurate. 200 yard zero and getting a 1.2" group. Shooting a Ruger M77. Have not tried 300's but bet they will work just fine for you.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

How about getting a 338 Lapua and getting some range out of the 338 caliber?


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

If I didn't have what I have, I'd be thinking of a different .338 for sure. Try'in to get the most out of what I've got. checkin to see if anybodies been in the same boat.


----------

